# RCA 32in TV Will Not Turn On



## ccrider966 (Aug 20, 2008)

My 1997 RCA 32in TV quit and will not turn on either with remote or push button. It is chassis ctc 187 cn3. I looked at the diagram on the set and did not find anything promising that might be the problem. I read on other sites that RCA sets had flyback transformer problems, whatever that is! 
Any ideas as to something I could fix myself or do I just have to buy a new one?


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

The first thing to check is the fuse...


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

ccrider966 said:


> My 1997 RCA 32in TV quit and will not turn on either with remote or push button. It is chassis ctc 187 cn3. I looked at the diagram on the set and did not find anything promising that might be the problem. I read on other sites that RCA sets had flyback transformer problems, whatever that is!
> Any ideas as to something I could fix myself or do I just have to buy a new one?


If thats a F32XXXX (I have an F31XXXX), that series RCA had an internal grounding problem with cold solders. A cross action lawsuit forced them to offer money for repairs, which they did. I had mine repaired locally and Thopmson/RCA paid for it. I doubt that you can still ride the law suit, but any good local shop should be able to repair it fairly cheap.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Check main switch.
Do you heard any sound after you push the main switch?


----------

